# طلاء الذهب



## AhmadModallal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك طريقة مبتكرة حديثا في طلاء الذهب ويتم من خلالها طلي القطعة المعدنية بمادة لزجة تشبه اللكر.
أرجو ممن لديه أي فكرة عن هذا الموضوع أطلاعي عليه بالتفصيل,كيفية الطلاء و المواد المستخدمة و هل تتعرض القطعة بعد الطلاء الى التسخين في فرن حراري بدرجة عالية أم لا,وشكرا جزيلا.


----------

